# Where can you find Woven Clothing Label in the Philippines



## sanoshirts (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Anybody here knows where to order custom clothing label in the Philippines.

Well, I know there's Lucky Label in our neighboring Thailand but I just thought it may be cheaper to order domestically if there is any.

Thanks,


----------

